# Lake Ontario Daily Tease Day 5 of 5



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

.. well mother nature has blessed us with cold temps, snow, rain, and snow melt. I will be going back to Lake Ontario Tribs. I will be up there Tuesday until Sunday. I will be fishing between the Salmon River and Canadaway. I will have trip report when I get back into town that next week. Be safe folks and have a great Holiday.

Sonder


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

The west end of the state needs more water and I'm talking about the smaller tribs. The Catt is kicking and screaming while it comes down to any type of fishable level. The mid rivers are just coming off prime. The Thundering River has 3 feet of Gin clear conditions and then 6 feet of deep green. 

All the boats I talked to where on the struggle bus today. The shore guys did hook a few fish. 

The birds are still having a feeding frenzy all over the river just like last weekend


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Small Western Trib


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Med size trib going low n clear fast


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Thundering River

Saw fish roll and no joy found this evening


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Today's tease will be late tonight because of what I am attempting to do on the Thundering River.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Lake Ontario Daily Tease Day 2 of 5 (Day 2 Part A Only)



































I west East of the Oak found nice water


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

No joy tonight, but I will try it again tomorrow! I did not hear a lot of fish rolling around or splashing, but I did manage to make a splash of my own! I was 15 feet from exiting the river and stepped on the right rock. Glad I was in shallow water ..lol Its ben awhile since I fell in the river I was long overdue! Thank you universe for reminding me I am a guest here on this big wet marble.


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

That is some beautiful scenery!!! What do you take your pics with, camera or phone?


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Thank you Sir it's an Olympus TG-6 Digital Cam with camera I can capture photos in RAW file types for a better resolution and depth of field, and I can adjust the amount of size of the aperature and other fun nerdy photography stuff.









Sonder

I'm headed back to the hotel battered but not beaten


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Well here is the latest weather forecast lol

*Tonight*
Rain showers before 4am, then rain and snow showers likely. Patchy fog before 9pm. Low around 32. Southwest wind 11 to 15 mph becoming west after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Little or no snow accumulation expected.
*Friday*
Snow showers likely, mainly before 1pm. Cloudy, with a high near 34. Breezy, with a west wind 16 to 21 mph, with gusts as high as 37 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
*Friday Night*
A chance of snow showers, mainly before 8pm. Cloudy, then gradually becoming partly cloudy, with a low around 25. West wind 11 to 17 mph, with gusts as high as 28 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
*Saturday*
Mostly sunny, with a high near 34. West wind 9 to 11 mph.
*Saturday Night*
A slight chance of snow showers between 11pm and 1am, then a chance of snow after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26. West wind around 6 mph becoming calm in the evening. Chance of precipitation is 40%.
*Sunday*
Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 36. Chance of precipitation is 70%.
*Sunday Night*
A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 27. Chance of precipitation is 50%.

I'm gonna start out down southwest of me and see how it turns out. I hope at a minimum the water gets some type of color to it. It's gonna be peoplie lol

Sonder


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Day 4 of 5 the weather has bottomed out. The lake effect snow has not been an issue yet. Found a nice natural obstruction that will halt the migration of any lake run fish. No luck yet but the creek just crested. I'm gonna go have breakfast somewhere and come back. The winds are an amazing lol straight in my face lol

Sonder


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

I foul hooked to many fish and moved on. The leaves where also a PITA. The steelhead that where in this area where not fresh, but had been in the river system for a bit. 

Sonder


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

I will be fishing East of the Niagara today. With zero expectations here we go and I will update tonight.

Be well,

Sonder


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Lake Ontario Weather - turn down the volume

I will fish Oak when the crowd thins out later I'm headed farther east.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Luck shined upon me today









I resorted to eggs and bobbers today on the Oak. I was on two other streams with no joy and it happens.

The Oak - Video

I will be placing a full write up tonight


----------

